# Beekeeping



## SharjahNick

Are there any other expats out there who have dabbled in Beekeeping in the UAE? A friend and I have started, but the the chap that helped us set up has disappeared of the scene. Bees doing well, but I know it him to reap our rewards.


----------



## Rebecca063

HI Nick - I've just joined this forum as a result of seeing your post in a google search for beekeeping in the UAE. I also live in Sharjah and over the summer had a swarm in my garden that produced some delicious honey for us. Unfortunately the swarm moved on but I am very interested to see how we can create a place for bees in our garden. Do let me know if you have continued your activity. 
thanks 
Rebecca


----------

